# Ugly Stick



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

So, at this real trusty pawn shop that I absolutely LOVE, they have an Uglystik that would be PERFECT for my lake fishing, for just 20$ good price? I think so. Input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just checked cabalas and they're 39.99
but are you sure an ugly stick is the right choice
I think they probably worry more about durability than rod Quality. but if it feels right to you get it. uke: :fiddle:


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I've had an ugly stick for 15 years and my dad has had one for 20+ (forever) They are great quality, and they have a great feel. sure you can pay more and maybe get some better quality, but an ugly stick with care will last longer than you want it to(no excuse for a new rod)


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah ugly sticks are great rods, but i just found my eagle claw 6pc and it way out does ugly sticks in feel and looks, and versatility, it is 6 ft 9... email me if u wanna a pic of it...

im out david, and jesse


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Very stong :beer:


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

what u wanna have a pick of my beautiful rod? :rock: :spam: :soapbox:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

A+Town Angler said:


> what u wanna have a pick of my beautiful rod?
> 
> Sure, why not! I'm in Seattle now, by the way. But yeah, send the pic. I bought the rod, now too. There was minor eye damage, but all it needed was a little super glue  easy fix
> 
> Keep it reel!


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats a good signature--- Keep it Reel. i like it...

Will do. :sniper: i have to get a pic of it with my phone tonight and i will send it to your Email.... What is your Email? When are you done being on restriction?!! Its been forever!

I went this weekend to my grand parents house on the beach on Camano Island and went fishing for Sea Run Cutthroats. I was using a little Canadian Wonder and a .5 Oz weight and i was having Tons Of Luck!!!! exept they were all too small to keep.....
:beer: uke: :sniper: :fiddle:

Keep It Reel Yourself


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=5913248

My guess is the "lifetime warranty" doesn't apply if you buy it second hand...but then again, maybe it does. I've heard many stories where anglers will walk in with a busted Ugly Stik and get a new one and be on their way. But lessons learned, sorry I didn't check this til now - $.02 too late.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that they are pretty good rods, and a good price, too. If you havn't yet, you should get it.[/i]


----------

